# Teure Ping-Anrufe aus Italien



## Nicko1998 (16 Januar 2013)

Warnung eines befreundeten Unternehmens an seine Mitarbeiter:


> ...derzeit beobachten wir Anrufe aus Italien, vor allem auf den Mobiltelefonen. Es wird mehrfach kurz angerufen, man lässt es 2 bis 3 mal läuten - dann wird aufgehängt.
> Es wurde bekannt, dass man bei einem Rückruf auf ein italienisch-sprachiges Info-Band gelangt. Dieser Anruf wird von einer obskuren italienischen Firma anschließend mit 39,50 Euro auf der Telefonrechnung belastet. Diesen Betrag zurückzufordern ist nahezu unmöglich, da eine Reihe von „seriösen“ Inkassogesellschaften zwischengeschaltet wurden – angefangen mit dem jeweils genutzten Telefonanbieter.
> 
> Daher hier der Rat: niemals eine unbekannte Telefonnummer zurückrufen, insbesondere dann, wenn sie offensichtlich aus dem Ausland kommt!
> ...


Deshalb wird sie immer wichtiger: *Die Drittanbietersperre!*


----------



## Teleton (16 Januar 2013)

Klingt für mich wie ein Hoax. Hat das schon mal jemand auf der Rechnung gesehen? Welche "seriöse Inkassogesellschaft" (haha) soll denn da zwischengeschaltet sein? Sind das nicht eher Anrufe dieser olivenölverkaufenden Telefonspammer aus Tirol?


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Januar 2013)

War mir auch neu. Aber man wird sehen, welche Meldungen dazu in Foren/Blogs auftauchen.

Tante Google weiss folgendes: http://www.google.de/search?q=+390813816061 +390355099785 +390813289783 +390492109701 +390104211240 +390689496000 +390118316066&ie=UTF-8
Stammt aber vom Januar 2011, dürfte also bereits etwas älter sein! Es ist von italienischen Lebensmitteln die Rede. San Lorenzo? Die gingen mir auch bereits mehrfach auf die Nerven.  Aber Belastungen hatte ich noch keine auf der Tel.Rechnung.


----------



## Teleton (16 Januar 2013)

Ich bin mutiger als die Mettwürste vom Dschungelcamp!


> +390813816061


*wähl*

Ist ständig besetzt.


----------

